# WW2 US Army bikes in Normandy June 2014



## johan willaert (Jul 3, 2014)

I counted 5 original G519s in Normandy for the 70th Anniversary of D-Day Commemorations early June 2014...

We brought two 1943 MGs and a 1942 Huffy and spotted Columbias in both the Ste Mere Eglise and Omaha Beach museums...

Here's a picture of our bikes on Omaha Beach on June 6th, 2014...

More to follow...


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2014)

Glad you were able to be there to pay tribute to those men!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 4, 2014)

Incredible to think about the bloodshed on that beach... beautiful bikes!


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

The Huffman at the Pointe du Hoc Monument...


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

We took 3 G519s (2 x MG and 1 Huffman) and my 77-year old dad rode my Belgian Telephone Co Repairman's bike of the same age!!

On Friday 6th June we cycled along the coastal road from the Pointe du Hoc towards Omaha Beach and back...

MG & Huffy at the Pointe du Hoc new visitor center...






Along the D514 just inland from the sea...


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

Picked up a nice 1945 vintage CocaCola crate along the way, perfect to haul our French Baguette and Cheese...  :lol: 






Omaha Beach (monuments in the background...)






Obama Air Force in the sky...


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

Lunch just off Omaha Beach..






At the Vierville National Guard Monument


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

Leaving Vierville...






77 and still going strong...


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

On Sunday 8th June traffic was aboslutely impossible around Ste Mere Eglise... except on a bike of course...

If you wonder what hedgerows look like???






Normandy rural roads...


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

With a nice M8...






Normandy gate...


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

People like a bike!!!   







In front of the Ste Mere Eglise church....


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

I only saw tow other Original G519s in Normandy...

MG145375 in the Ste Mere Eglise AB Museum... They've had it for ages...






And MG41727 on (temporary??) display in the Omaha Beach Overlord Museum...


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 7, 2014)

Great pictures Johan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 7, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> Great pictures Johan. Thanks for sharing.




AGREED! I wish I had the money to buy an authentic military bike, such history behind them. Cool post, thanks for sharing!


----------

